# Eating his bedding??



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Today when I got home from work I came to check on my hedgehog, Sonic. When I picked up his bowl I always tip it upside down to get the aspen Bedding out of it but today it would come all the day out. So I looked at it and he had thrown up in it. There was good and bedding. I have never seen bedding in his poop so I'm not sure if he's eating it. Sometimes I feel like he is because it's not that same noise as his food when he chews sometimes. 
I was going to schedule his vet appointment Friday since I go to school, but because of this I'm going to see if I can come in Monday. I've read it can have huge negative affects if he is eating his bedding.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Is he still pooping normally? I'd be worried about an impaction if he is eating his bedding. If you're really concerned though, you can switch to a fleece liner instead of a loose substrate. Can't eat the liner. It's less messy too. Just shake off and toss in the washing machine to clean.


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes his poop is fine. I'm going to see if I have a enough money after taking him to the vet to get fleece liners for his cage.


----------



## karma3299 (Apr 1, 2016)

I use carefresh bedding and my hedgie will eat some of it. My vet said this is normal (similar to tasting) and as long as he is still eating and drinking like normal he will be fine. The vet did say however if the amount of bedding eaten is increased with other behavioral changes then I need to bring him in.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Laura21 said:


> Yes his poop is fine. I'm going to see if I have a enough money after taking him to the vet to get fleece liners for his cage.


You only nees to buy the fleece to the size of the cage and that's it, you don't need to sew it. Plain colors at Walmart are very cheap.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

*need


----------



## Laura21 (Feb 21, 2016)

Alright thanks you guys.


----------

